# Ong Bak & Muay Boran



## geometry (Mar 23, 2004)

This film is great, I found the fighting styles 
much closer to Kung Fu, than traditional Muay Thai.

I understand the term for this style is Muay Boran? 
The lead actor does a form which is very impressive:
is that a traditional Muay Boran form, and are there more?? 

I highly recommended the film to any student of martial arts.

thanks in advance


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 23, 2004)

Where did you see this film? or is it a video?
I have never heard of it befor  ( that dose not mean much) and am interested in perhaps viewing it sometime.


----------



## geometry (Mar 23, 2004)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Where did you see this film? or is it a video?
> I have never heard of it befor  ( that dose not mean much) and am interested in perhaps viewing it sometime.



The film never got a release in the West, though it is available on DVD
import on Ebay (try ebay.co.uk if you can't find it in the States)

The fighting is very very good. Good luck with your search..


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks   :asian:


----------



## Damian Mavis (Apr 4, 2004)

Apparently it will be released with english dubbing or subs sometime by a Hongkong company, right now I can only find Thai versions here in Thailand.. since it's a Thai movie.  I am so jealous of my friends that all got roles in this movie, I'da killed for that! heh  One of my favorite martial arts movies of all time.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## J_man (Apr 4, 2004)

Don't get too confused. Muay Thai and Muay Boran are the same--style wise. Muay boran refers to how the matches are set up. In muay boran, fighters don't wear gloves, pads or any of that. Instead, fighters wrap their fists with rope (like you see in in the movie ong-bak). The actual boxing style is relatively the same.

About the movie, it was a huge success. I thought it was even interesting how "Air" (the supporting actress) even developed her own fan club after the release. 







  <== That's her w/ longer hair.

Thai people were also in shock when the movie came out because Petthai, the main actor, is not considered handsome at all by Thai standards. It is really strange for a person like that to ever be a main character in Thailand.

The man himself =>


----------



## Gin-Gin (Mar 2, 2005)

I just saw the movie last Saturday (Excellent!) & I think he's a cutie!  :ultracool


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 3, 2005)

Great action movie, but someone should've put a muzzle on the female lead.  IMHO, of course.


----------



## bignick (Mar 3, 2005)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> Great action movie, but someone should've put a muzzle on the female lead.  IMHO, of course.



My buddy thought the same thing when we watched it.  As far as the movie goes...some of the sweetest stunts and fight scenes I'ver seen on film.  Totally worth owning.


----------



## Bammx2 (Mar 3, 2005)

I have the movie here in the UK...no subtitles.ack.

But the fight scenes were awsome and due to the actions alone...I laughed my a$$ off!

I would kill for a subtitle or dub though!!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Mar 3, 2005)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> Great action movie, but someone should've put a muzzle on the female lead.  IMHO, of course.


Definitely!  Her voice was so shrill & annoying that I thought the same thing.  Too bad they wouldn't let her character do anything else but complain or scream when being chased by the bad guys...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 28, 2005)

I just watched this movie last night.  It's now become ichiban in my collection.  Good Golly!  The fights were incredible.  I rewound almost all of them to watch them twice.  Even my wife liked it!  Gonna go find Tom Yum Gong, now.  I wanna see how he gets an elephant back from Australia.


egg


----------



## 7starmantis (Sep 28, 2005)

I enjoyed the movie, the plot was horrible, but the action was ok. It deffinitely wasn't anything I haven't seen. He did a good job, its I guess a new generation, because I didn't see anythink Jakie hadn't done (more extremely) in his early years. The fighting was ok, not as much of it as I had hoped.

Overall it wasn't bad. I did hear it was sort of a slap in the face for MMA Thai Boxers who abandon traditional MT. Dont know if thats true, but his trad MT looking pretty damn good.

7sm


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 28, 2005)

I do agree that the quality of the movie, as compared to the MA performance, was low.  A typical and tired plot and some continuity issues.  I've seen Muay Thai used in some MMA fights (I've not seen many fights, I admit); so, to see MT represented singularly was both sophisticated and primal.

I didn't mean to say it was the bestest ever, just a good one for me.

egg


----------



## bignick (Sep 28, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> because I didn't see anythink Jakie hadn't done (more extremely) in his early years.


 That's what makes it so great.  It really brought it back to the early Chan films with no wires or special effects, just what the human body can do.


----------



## Jelik (Oct 16, 2005)

That is a great film! Man Tony Jaa defies gravity ;-)


----------



## Odin (Nov 23, 2005)

Tony jaa is amazing,the move where he misses the low kick and then carries on spining and kicks to the face defies physics...wow even Mr jackson would be jealous of that spin!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 1, 2005)

I just watched it again   This time through, I really noticed the low kick blocks.  It's just such a nicely performed fight...all of them.


----------



## Shaolin Bushido (Dec 2, 2005)

I heard it was hokie ... I need to make a trip to blockbuster now.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 2, 2005)

Shaolin Bushido said:
			
		

> I heard it was hokie ... I need to make a trip to blockbuster now.


 
It's hokey in all the ways MA films are typically hokey.  The difference is that Jaa uses no wires, performs his own stunts and whoever choreographed the fight scenes was a genius...


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh, um, and the fact that Tony Jaa. . .


KICKS ***!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 2, 2005)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> Oh, um, and the fact that Tony Jaa. . .
> 
> 
> KICKS ***!


And is a cutie


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 2, 2005)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> Oh, um, and the fact that Tony Jaa. . .
> 
> 
> KICKS ***!


 
Well, that too!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 2, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> And is a cutie


 
I believe it is best to neither agree, nor disagree with this statement, due to the connotations, implications and misconceptions it may relate. Tony Jaa is actually considered to be unattractive in Thailand.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 2, 2005)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> Tony Jaa is actually considered to be unattractive in Thailand.


 
I've heard that, too; but, I can't tell :idunno:


----------



## hong kong fooey (Dec 8, 2005)

I bought that movie ONG BAK and have watched it like 6 times! it's great tony ya is simply awsome and funny at the same time when he threw his first kick and knocked the guy out I knew that this movie was going to be great!


----------



## Ric Flair (Dec 8, 2005)

Heh Humlae was also an effective and realistic fighter when he threw those hot spices into the street thugs faces in front of that stand lol.  He also utilized his environment pretty well by throwing items back at the people chasing him.  Real street science???


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 8, 2005)

hong kong fooey said:
			
		

> when he threw his first kick and knocked the guy out I knew that this movie was going to be great!


 
I usually see that as a sign that a movie's going to suck. . . :idunno: Either way, Ong Bak rules.


----------



## e_speedygonzales (Dec 10, 2005)

omgosh!, that movie was awesome, i seen it just the other day, i was impressed with how he handled hisself, and they way he used almost nothing but his elbos and knees!   good movie!


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 18, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> I enjoyed the movie, the plot was horrible, but the action was ok. It deffinitely wasn't anything I haven't seen. He did a good job, its I guess a new generation, because I didn't see anythink Jakie hadn't done (more extremely) in his early years. The fighting was ok, not as much of it as I had hoped.
> 
> Overall it wasn't bad. I did hear it was sort of a slap in the face for MMA Thai Boxers who abandon traditional MT. Dont know if thats true, but his trad MT looking pretty damn good.
> 
> 7sm



I just saw this film, and I pretty much agree with 7sm.  It was fun, but I felt it was more or less just an acrobat tossing in some MA moves rather than a pure martial artist.  I guess you could say the same for Jackie Chan, but if Chan's stuff was a 10, this was more like a 7.


----------

